# Batch file for jpg conversion



## dtnaidu (Jun 27, 2006)

Hello All,

We have a requirement to deploy a jpg file through a software mangement tool ( Radia ) to around 9000 clients in WAN. The need is that once this jpg file is deployed to the target client it should execute and become the wallpaper .

Does anybody know how to go about creating such a batch file .The target clients are Win2k and Win XP based. Its as simple as if a bacth file is executed ,the jpg file should become the wallpaper. is that possible .?

Please suggest

Raj


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I switched you here 'cuz I think you may get batch file help faster here! !

Welcome to TSG!


----------



## dtnaidu (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks a lot....hope i get replies sooon for the same.

Thanks once again

Raj


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Possible?

Likely not, unless all the recipient PC's have nothing in the way of security settings or AV software running.

Such an action would be very similar in operation to a virus, or adware and *should* be detected as such. Therefore the execution of the code should be halted in any reasonably protected system.

Think about it from that aspect, that is the very way that spammers would like to act with their spyware and adware etc. If you can do it to 9000 client computers, so can they.


----------



## dtnaidu (Jun 27, 2006)

This activity has already beenapproved by our network and Anitivirus team.
So i do not have to worry about it.
But what i need is to know.... is a batch file possible and if it is then what could be the commands..in the same.

D o lemme know

Thanks a lot 
Raj


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

If the JPG picture were centrally located, then a simple link to the file server location (be it on a file server site, or a server with HTML abilities) you'd just need to click at each location the sequence to replace your PC's wallpaper.

Once you actually have the JPG located, I'm sure you could even make a batch or a reg file to replace the current wallpaper. Just have the "todaysWallpaper.jpg" file have a consistent name.

Heck, the more I think about it, you could even set up the desktop image to be an active desktop. Then whenever someone changes the centrally located "todaysWallpaper.jpg" image, it would automatically change on every desktop, as soon as they sign on.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

If your administrators are going to allow you to do this, then they have the tools to do it.
They will already have the facility to do remote updates and set a batch file to run start-up on those remote machines. All you have to do is ask them to update a standard wallpaper file on each machine.
They should NOT allow you to do it.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

As the poster said, he needs to know _how_ to update the wallpaper from a batch file.

```
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\Desktop" /v Wallpaper /t REG_EXPAND_SZ /d "C:\Windows\Wallpaper.bmp" /f
```
It will be changed when you restart.


----------

